# Kembangan



## allanquartz (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi

Does anyone know much about Kembangan? I have been offered a teaching position there and was wondering how the cost of apartments there compare to those in KL. I was also wondering how the quality of 2 bed apartments there would compare to two bed apartments in the capitals of Australia as far as size go?


----------



## nothingology (Feb 19, 2009)

My friends stayed in "The Heritage" condo in Sri Kembangan. Monthly rental of 2-Bedroom should be around RM2000-RM2500. Unit size should be slightly bigger than the condo in Melbourne CBD.

Try to google "The Heritage" for more info.


----------



## nothingology (Feb 19, 2009)

seri kembangan = sri kembangan


----------



## ACKO (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi allanquartz,

I have a unit there and shd be ready for rent out by Feb 2010 currently fitting in all the furniture and interior design, brief description of the unit. 
- Facilitates the link is theheritage. please add in triple "w" in front and "com" and ".my" at the back of the url* can't submit url on this thread.
- The unit overlook the lake and the Aust Int. School. (the school is just opposite the lake). Take note there are other units which is either facing the main road / swimming pool. 
- Unit types AA located at "C" block. (please check on the url given on layout)
- Fully furnish (furniture, tv, air condition unit's, dining , living and bed room furniture, bath room .... )
- Shopping mall; Mines Shopping Fair
- Golf course ;The Mines Resort & Golf Club
- 6 star hotel; Palace Of The Golden Horses
- “KTM computer” station (300m away, it able to get u to another shopping mall - Mid Valley Megamall, and KL Sentral (transportation hub)

Btw, it's at "Seri Kembangan" based on the land title from state government but in Malaysia sometime people also call it as "Sri Kembangan" - same pronunciation in local language.

Pls reply, if u are keen on the unit.


----------

